# TGA Subcool Deep Purple or Querkle?



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 10, 2009)

im debating on either of the two strains(Deep Purple or Querkle) for my next grow, any one recommend on over the other? 
also artitude is out of both so any one have an idea on a place to get them?(to USA)

thanks


----------



## thechronicdoobiemaster (Dec 10, 2009)

HigH on LiFe said:


> im debating on either of the two strains(Deep Purple or Querkle) for my next grow, any one recommend on over the other?
> also artitude is out of both so any one have an idea on a place to get them?(to USA)
> 
> thanks


i am leanin towards querkle... hempdepot.com


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 11, 2009)

.

Deep Purple will be more sedative than Querkle, it's back crossed to Urkle. Both will lift mood. If you want an all day social bud get Querkle, if you want a more sedative strain get Deep Purple. You can get both at Attitude but I don't see Deep Purple listed at Cannaseur right now, it'll be back when they get stock. Attitude takes credit cards from anywhere, Cannaseur only takes them only from the UK. Both ship world wide. Hemp Depot is great too.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds/cat_125.html

http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=36&vmcchk=1&Itemid=36

.


----------



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks!! any one else with a sugestion and source?


----------



## roka (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not grown Deep Purple but have gone thru 3 crops of Querkle and love the stuff. Yield is very good and the high is very mellow and uplifting. Very smooth to smoke. I have grown Agent Orange as well... and still prefer Q. Although I really like the flower room smell of AO... smells like juicy fruit gum. hehe My next harvest is including Q and JillyBean... anxious to try her out. I have had great luck purchasing seeds of these from www.hempdepot.com . Good luck bro or sis.


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jilly Bean! The best high of all of em! Tastes like a tropical mixed drink.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a lil quarkle sprout growing,agent orange also.Im hopeing its a male,have um get down with some of the other younglings im growing.I'll be posting a journal as soon as I get my cam.


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 18, 2009)

anybody got any finished product pics of querkle id like to see them


----------



## imfromjapanman (Dec 18, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> anybody got any finished product pics of querkle id like to see them


read this, it may entice u to get querkle z


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 18, 2009)

imfromjapanman said:


> read this, it may entice u to get querkle z


 
ive already read up on querkle and quleaner, i was just curious if they actually get purple, thats what im lookin for but sorry bro back to your thread ill keep following as i am interested in it to


----------



## D4rKeN (Dec 18, 2009)

they both look dank i love purple weed


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 18, 2009)

D4rKeN said:


> they both look dank i love purple weed


 
so there both like really purple


----------



## roka (Dec 20, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> anybody got any finished product pics of querkle id like to see them


I will try to remember to post some in January... after we harvest. We have Q and JB.  
Meantime I will try to post some pics of em in their current state.

Cheers


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 20, 2009)

ya man im not tryin to jach his thread but pics would be cool


----------



## roka (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a true believer in Subcools strains. Here are pics of Querkle and JillyBean at "Day 48" of flower. I also included pics of Subcool's Agent Orange nice and cured. Enjoy.... Tip... don't drewl on your keyboard.  BTW... these nugs are rock hard and could break windows!

Forgot to mention... you can see the Querkle is just starting to turn purple on the leaf edges. When finished, she has a nice blend of orange/green/purple. As a reference, the Agent Orange nug (small one) is about the size of a quarter.


----------



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 20, 2009)

the pics are great!! i love seeing purple bud!! cant wait to have some of my own! will it turn more purple ,i was actually looking for a nice purple strain and was leaning toward SUBCOOLS strain so i started this thread. i i heard they turn purple and smoke nice. just want to make sure the purp pheno shows in these strains. 
any one have more pics, or other good purp strains(from seed)?


----------



## roka (Dec 20, 2009)

The Querkle has two pheno types... one is short and tends to have more purple. The other is tall and has less purple. The pic above is of the taller ones. I actually like em both. The dense buds are so full of trichs that my grinder doesn't want to empty out... I have to kinda scrape it out. The smoke is very smooth... no coughing. Currently Q is my fav but I have yet try JillyBean.

Cheers


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 25, 2009)

alright so if i order querkle and i flower them, to see what the sex it pick out the shortest fullest females not the talest ones if i want purple sorry jackin the thread again


----------



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 25, 2009)

its ok i have the same questions!!


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 25, 2009)

HigH on LiFe said:


> its ok i have the same questions!!


 
haha, awsome i don't feel so bad now


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 26, 2009)

how is the high and yield from agent orange


----------



## roka (Dec 28, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> alright so if i order querkle and i flower them, to see what the sex it pick out the shortest fullest females not the talest ones if i want purple sorry jackin the thread again


If you have the room, you might want to give both a try. Cuz, they are both awesome... and actually this go around my taller ones are looking a little bit more purple than my shorter ones. I will be harvesting next week so I will try to take pics before I chop so you can see what I mean. They both have an awesome smoke and high/stone.


----------



## roka (Dec 28, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> how is the high and yield from agent orange


The yield will depend on how you grow them. I have grown them outdoor and indoor. The yield is higher outdoor but they do not end up as dense and "ROCK" hard as the indoor. On avg, you should be able to get at least 6 to 7 oz per plant indoor but I do know guys who only get about 2 to 3 oz indoor. Dif growing style than me.

The high is something else. I once took a full hit from a bong... that was a big mistake for me... guess I am a wus. The high comes on fast... like in 60 seconds. The first 15 mins I was flyin high... laughing at everything.. everyone looked like a cartoon, I couldn't stop giggling to save my life. Then it hit me even harder and I ended up stuck in a chair with my head inside a bucket puking for about 2 hours. Then I had get help to put me in my bed... It was crazy! 

Now I stick to about a half joint and I feel great. I get that feeling in my cheeks like I am about to laugh... almost like my cheeks are gonna cramp but dont. 

All I can say is... if you smoke this stuff... dont plan on driving anywhere or doing anything that requires much thinking.

Good luck!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2009)

roka said:


> The yield will depend on how you grow them. I have grown them outdoor and indoor. The yield is higher outdoor but they do not end up as dense and "ROCK" hard as the indoor. On avg, you should be able to get at least 6 to 7 oz per plant indoor but I do know guys who only get about 2 to 3 oz indoor. Dif growing style than me.
> 
> The high is something else. I once took a full hit from a bong... that was a big mistake for me... guess I am a wus. The high comes on fast... like in 60 seconds. The first 15 mins I was flyin high... laughing at everything.. everyone looked like a cartoon, I couldn't stop giggling to save my life. Then it hit me even harder and I ended up stuck in a chair with my head inside a bucket puking for about 2 hours. Then I had get help to put me in my bed... It was crazy!
> 
> ...


I love post that make me smile from reading the description of the high or of the bud itself. My growroom is currently being taken over by various TGA strains.

Check out my link if your interested

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## BudMan'10 (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't comment on the Deep Purple, but I can tell you that the Querkle is great. Very slow in veg is the only drawback I found. Produces some wonderful looking and tasting bud.

Cheers
BudMan


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 3, 2010)

deep purple or better yet vortex


----------



## roka (Jan 5, 2010)

OK... started harvesting today and got some pics for you.  The first 2 pics are of the shorter phenotype of Querkle. The next 4 pics are of the taller phenotype of Querkle. You can't see it but the taller ones are bent over "supercropped". The last three pics are of the taller Querkle during the process of harvest. They have just been leafed. 

Once they are all cured, I will try to remember to post some more pics for you.

Cheers!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome pics bro, nice job on the Querkle!!


----------



## roka (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanx HC...

By the way... I thought I would mention that the taller Querkle phenom yields about 30% more than the shorter one.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy shit, beautiful pics of them Jilly's Ive got 20 jillys 10 of each 3rd dimension and pandoras box just cracked ground this morning. Anybody have some help on the jillys?? Topped or not?? feeding schedule anything special about raising her?? Not trying to jack just trying to learn!!


----------



## roka (Jan 7, 2010)

Jilly Bean... topping depends on your grow style. However, I believe subcool suggests topping most strains to maximize your canopy, thus maximizing the use of your lumens. However, if you have tons of headroom and tons of floor space and have lumens above and to the sides (vertical hid's between plants), then I would assume that topping would not be necessary. Personally, my space is limited... so I top and supercrop my few plants... kinda scrog style.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ill be doing some topping on these babys. just not sure about them other 2 starins.


----------



## roka (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay. Buds are dry and just need to cure. First pic is a batch of Querkle that I just manicured. Much more to do. The next two pics are the same bud. Nice blend of purple, orange and green. Probably about 1/4 of the buds are this size.


----------



## haze2 (Jan 16, 2010)

So your yeilding 9 pounds plus??


----------



## roka (Jan 16, 2010)

Did I say that?  Nah... I must have been high. lol


----------



## Bulldogbray (Jan 16, 2010)

HigH on LiFe said:


> im debating on either of the two strains(Deep Purple or Querkle) for my next grow, any one recommend on over the other?
> also artitude is out of both so any one have an idea on a place to get them?(to USA)
> 
> thanks



Roommate germinated Deep Purple and we had he growing beautiful. (Fast!!!! grower)....

Along with a special edition Juggernaut. 

Our damn dogs are more addicted to bud then we are...Needless to say we lost both those feminized seeds and a couple clones I took off my Great White ='(

_I have smoked the Querkle from a pretty decent grower, and from that it has turned into a fav purp of mine...


_


----------



## Bulldogbray (Jan 16, 2010)

Bulldogbray said:


> Roommate germinated Deep Purple and we had he growing beautiful. (Fast!!!! grower)....
> 
> Along with a special edition Juggernaut.
> 
> ...


My bad worthless post, didn't know you had already decided your beans, and were growing them....


----------



## splonewolf (Dec 15, 2010)

Digging up this thread, anyone know if subcool is on version 2 of deep purple? I know he said somewhere he had found a new stud for the strain, just wondering if that's ready yet


----------



## tardis (Dec 18, 2010)

HigH on LiFe said:


> im debating on either of the two strains(Deep Purple or Querkle) for my next grow, any one recommend on over the other?
> also artitude is out of both so any one have an idea on a place to get them?(to USA)
> 
> thanks


Deep Purple and Purple Urkle are both known for very very very slow vegging. Querkle doesn't have a fast veg but it vegs much faster than deep purple and yields more. As someone who grew and spend yesterday smoking Querkle I can tell you it is fantastic sugary goodness. After your mouth tastes like you had a bowl of suggary ceral in milk (imho). the smells are grapey fantastic. You can not go wrong with Querkle. I plan on trying deep purple one day (hopefully i can fit it in to 2011 if they raise our plant numbers here), but I also know that if I grow deep purple I want at the very least a 2 month veg.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 17, 2011)

My order.

x2 TGA Subcool - Deep Purple 

x1 Mr Nice - Shark Shock

x1 Short Stuff - Blue Himalaya (Auto)

I'm growing out the Shark Shock and Deep purple first.


----------



## Bumblebeetuna (May 25, 2017)

Reeves said:


> My order.
> 
> x2 TGA Subcool - Deep Purple
> 
> ...


How was the shark shock?


----------



## casperd (Apr 29, 2018)

would love to know wich is the strongest put u on ur ass strains


----------

